# What are your favorite lifting shoes?



## Gt500face (Jan 8, 2014)

So I'm in the market for some new shoes to workout in, in the past I've used chucks but I'm leaning towards asics wrestling shoes. I'm curious as to what kind of shoes you guys use. So lets hear it.

Thanks, 

GT


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 8, 2014)

Always wore chucks. Rebok has some new ones coming.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 8, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Always wore chucks. Rebok has some new ones coming.



Same here with chucks. I am also looking into the Reebok power shoe. Feb something at 70ish bucks, I will def get them.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 8, 2014)

I use chucks and Adidas Samba.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Azog (Jan 8, 2014)

Hmmmm...I may have to check out this Reebok shoe.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 8, 2014)

ive been using my wrestling shoes for years


----------



## Milo (Jan 8, 2014)

Otomix!


----------



## Gt500face (Jan 8, 2014)

Those reebok power shoes look sick.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 8, 2014)

I wear nice thick soled boots, bought at walmart! 

What r the pros and cons towards weighlifting/powerlifting shoes? 

What do u gain?


----------



## Milo (Jan 8, 2014)

J20 said:


> I wear nice thick soled boots, bought at walmart!
> 
> What r the pros and cons towards weighlifting/powerlifting shoes?
> 
> What do u gain?


A solid, flat, sturdy sole so you can have your feet planted firmly on the ground.


----------



## No1uknw (Jan 8, 2014)

I work out at home so I always do deads and squats barefoot. I wear sandals I can kick off


----------



## Mike Oxbig (Jan 8, 2014)

I buy them at Wal-Mart for something like $10/pair. Cheap enough to change out every few months.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been training for yrs with my asics wrestling shoes on Back and Leg day. Any other day I usually rock the Nike Air Max 2012 2013. Super comfortable shoes especially when using the step mil. GT500Face my nikka..


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 8, 2014)

JOMO said:


>



I wear chucks but I'll be getting a pair of these.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2014)

Chucks...

I do have a pair of Risto's Olympicos that I got when doing Olympic lifting. They are actually sick, sick shoes to squat and DL in. They have wooden soles, slightly raised in the heel. That said, I'm to lazy to change shoes, so I generally wear the chucks unless I'm doing cleans.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

Milo said:


> A solid, flat, sturdy sole so you can have your feet planted firmly on the ground.



Couldn't have said it any better Milo. The reason why u want a flat surface is so it takes away as much stress as much possible from ur knees. Oh yea Milo those r some bad ass shoes u have. I need to pick me up a pair of those right thur.  Lol


----------



## losieloos (Jan 8, 2014)

I wear Shaq or g-units


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I wear chucks but I'll be getting a pair of these.



Guys I'm just throwing this out there. My wife gets 50% off at the Reebok factory because she's affiliated with them. I get all kinds of stuff there for next to nothing.

If anyones interested, I might be able to grab a few pairs of these 50% off. I will talk to her tonight and see how many she could by. I doubt she can grab 20 pairs of shoes at once, but she could probably do it in waves, and I could mail them to you.


----------



## animal87 (Jan 8, 2014)

I need some good lifting shoes. I been squatting in my bare feet.


----------



## SAD (Jan 8, 2014)

Bare foot is great.  Chucks are alright if you have good ankle mobility and don't squat exceedingly heavy (I've watched videos of my sole compressing ~1/4 inch when I unrack 500+).  Oly shoes with a wooden heel are great for squatting FOR CERTAIN PEOPLE WITH CERTAIN LEVERAGES, if you can find them in 1/2" heels instead of .75" or 1".

Gotta play with it for yourself.  Can't wait for the Reeboks to come out.  I've got a 14EEEE and they look like they might actually fit properly.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I wear Shaq or g-units



"Can u dig it" "G g g g g g g g gunit"!!!! U must go thru at least a pair a month. Lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 8, 2014)

SAD said:


> Bare foot is great.  Chucks are alright if you have good ankle mobility and don't squat exceedingly heavy (I've watched videos of my sole compressing ~1/4 inch when I unrack 500+).  Oly shoes with a wooden heel are great for squatting FOR CERTAIN PEOPLE WITH CERTAIN LEVERAGES, if you can find them in 1/2" heels instead of .75" or 1".
> 
> Gotta play with it for yourself.  Can't wait for the Reeboks to come out.  I've got a 14EEEE and they look like they might actually fit properly.



I do all of the above. Chucks are GREAT for ankle mobility. My Risto's Olympic are great because I had a shoemaker take the heel down to 1/2" from .75". Best $20 I ever spent. If I'm going real "heavy" (I wish I could unrack 500+ lol), I'll wear the Risto's, but for normal squat work, I like the ankle work needed in Chucks. It's good for my black ankles.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 8, 2014)

SAD said:


> Bare foot is great.  Chucks are alright if you have good ankle mobility and don't squat exceedingly heavy (I've watched videos of my sole compressing ~1/4 inch when I unrack 500+).  Oly shoes with a wooden heel are great for squatting FOR CERTAIN PEOPLE WITH CERTAIN LEVERAGES, if you can find them in 1/2" heels instead of .75" or 1".
> 
> Gotta play with it for yourself.  Can't wait for the Reeboks to come out.  I've got a 14EEEE and they look like they might actually fit properly.



Holy shit EEEE! 

I like barefoot also but it depends who is working in my gym if they give me shit or not.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 8, 2014)

JOMO said:


> Holy shit EEEE!
> 
> I like barefoot also but it depends who is working in my gym if they give me shit or not.



Well yeaaaa jomo.....nobody wants to smell those stank as feet son.haha


----------



## goodfella (Jan 8, 2014)

90 bucks for reebok's or 20-25 bucks for chucks... :/


----------



## conan (Jan 8, 2014)

goodfella said:


> 90 bucks for reebok's or 20-25 bucks for chucks... :/



Woah!  Where are you getting Chuck's for that price?  I'm a huge Chuck Taylor fan and they are usually priced between 45-60 bucks.


----------



## monolith (Jan 8, 2014)

I like the aisics wrestling shoes also. I have a pair of chucks but the wrestling shoes just feel better.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm the odd duck I guess, old Nike high top BB shoes, matches the rest of my homeless person gym attire.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2014)

I squat in chucks.  Louie Simmons was quoted as saying that there was a Ball State university study suggesting that CTs were the best squatting shoe.  You can read the study below.  But for those of you that don't want to click, here is the rundown:

_ A force plate was used to measure the ground reaction forces of the right foot. There was no significant difference (p>0.05) in the medial lateral ground reaction forces (raised heel 63.58 N, flat soled 65.79 N), or the shank angles (raised heel 67.4 degrees, flat soled 65.7 degrees) of the participants. In conclusion, the participants were able to accommodate for a 1 inch raised heel in their shoe without altering shank position of medial-lateral ground reaction forces.Ball State UniversityMuncie, IN 47306_

You can see that there is not a statistically significant difference in the shoes.  However...there is a slight difference, and all of my powerlifting friends wear them and I just don't think I will fit in if I don't, so please can I have them mom???  

http://cardinalscholar.bsu.edu/handle/handle/187958

I will be in chucks until someone tests the new reeboks that Mark Bell has been hawking.  Then I will fold to peer pressure yet again.


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2014)

Wow, are we using studies to determine shoes now too?  Dear Lord, what ever happened to listening to your body and doing what feels best (within reason)?

Sometimes I feel like it's a curse to be able to find everything ever said about everything, with the click of a button.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2014)

SAD said:


> Wow, are we using studies to determine shoes now too?  Dear Lord, what ever happened to listening to your body and doing what feels best (within reason)?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like it's a curse to be able to find everything ever said about everything, with the click of a button.



You can never be too informed, have too much knowledge, or be too scientific in the pursuit of success.


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 9, 2014)

Geez Sad......u r one grumpy dude.lol..im kind of scared I even said that to u now........haha


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 9, 2014)

Chucks and sometimes my vibrams.  Yea I said it...vibrams.  Laugh at the five finger shoe guy go ahead.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Chucks and sometimes my vibrams.  Yea I said it...vibrams.  Laugh at the five finger shoe guy go ahead.



I just googled Vibrams.......say it ain't so Dtown! I'd rather get my feet sawed off by a crazy midget than wear those mother****ers. I'm still not sure if those things are real or a joke.


----------



## mrSlate (Jan 9, 2014)

Vibrams are about the whole minimalist thing. 
That being said if you like the barefoot option and go to a gym where they might give you shit about being barefoot they are a great option and pretty damn close to being barefoot.


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2014)

SAD said:


> Wow, are we using studies to determine shoes now too?  Dear Lord, what ever happened to listening to your body and doing what feels best (within reason)?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like it's a curse to be able to find everything ever said about everything, with the click of a button.



Nothing about the above post is grumpy or mean.  Don't be so sensitive.



joliver said:


> You can never be too informed, have too much knowledge, or be too scientific in the pursuit of success.




Yes you can.  When there are literally thousands of different studies that show conflicting info for any given topic, and it would take months to sift through only to determine a flawed answer, then it's too much.

If you show me a study showing that Chuck Taylors are the best squat shoe ever for everyone and the end all be all, but I squat more with less pain while wearing 4" heels, should I suddenly switch because a suspect study told me to?  No.

And there is no way that a squishy soled shoe will EVER outperform a hard soled shoe at transferring force directly in the direction desired.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 9, 2014)

Squat and DL I wear my Adipower Weightlift... love 'em.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 9, 2014)

POB wears Stilettos.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2014)

SAD said:


> Yes you can.  When there are literally thousands of different studies that show conflicting info for any given topic, and it would take months to sift through only to determine a flawed answer, then it's too much.
> 
> If you show me a study showing that Chuck Taylors are the best squat shoe ever for everyone and the end all be all, but I squat more with less pain while wearing 4" heels, should I suddenly switch because a suspect study told me to?  No.
> 
> And there is no way that a squishy soled shoe will EVER outperform a hard soled shoe at transferring force directly in the direction desired.




My apologies.  Apparently, you can be too knowledgeable, informed, and methodical regarding your success.


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2014)

joliver said:


> My apologies.  Apparently, you can be too knowledgeable, informed, and methodical regarding your success.



Why the attitude?  Was my post not logical?  I also like to find studies and use them to tweak or experiment, but nothing is the end-all-be-all and when we start to ignore things that work because a 70yr old dude referenced an old study, we've taken it too far IMO.

You're where I was at 4 years ago.  I would debate with guys who were far more experienced than me and I could almost always find a study to back me up, but the fact was that I was just a book nerd with a quick/sharp tongue and now I realize that "to each his own" applies to almost everything, including things that defy studies and logic. None of this previous paragraph was meant to pigeon-hole you into being exactly what I was.  You may be more experienced than me and NOT have as loose a tongue.  Just highlighting why I made the previous posts.....because I learned.

Relax, wear your chuck taylors (I still lift in mine occasionally when I'm going light and don't feel like changing shoes), and keep posting studies.  I DO read them, I'm just not quick to buy into them anymore.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 9, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> POB wears Stilettos.



Only cause I can't read


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2014)

SAD said:


> Wow, are we using studies to determine shoes now too?  Dear Lord, what ever happened to listening to your body and doing what feels best (within reason)?
> 
> Sometimes I feel like it's a curse to be able to find everything ever said about everything, with the click of a button.





joliver said:


> You can never be too informed, have too much knowledge, or be too scientific in the pursuit of success.





SAD said:


> Yes you can.  When there are literally thousands of different studies that show conflicting info for any given topic, and it would take months to sift through only to determine a flawed answer, then it's too much.
> 
> If you show me a study showing that Chuck Taylors are the best squat shoe ever for everyone and the end all be all, but I squat more with less pain while wearing 4" heels, should I suddenly switch because a suspect study told me to?  No.
> 
> And there is no way that a squishy soled shoe will EVER outperform a hard soled shoe at transferring force directly in the direction desired.





SAD said:


> Why the attitude?  Was my post not logical?  I also like to find studies and use them to tweak or experiment, but nothing is the end-all-be-all and when we start to ignore things that work because a 70yr old dude referenced an old study, we've taken it too far IMO.
> 
> You're where I was at 4 years ago.  I would debate with guys who were far more experienced than me and I could almost always find a study to back me up, but the fact was that I was just a book nerd with a quick/sharp tongue and now I realize that "to each his own" applies to almost everything, including things that defy studies and logic. None of this previous paragraph was meant to pigeon-hole you into being exactly what I was.  You may be more experienced than me and NOT have as loose a tongue.  Just highlighting why I made the previous posts.....because I learned.
> 
> Relax, wear your chuck taylors (I still lift in mine occasionally when I'm going light and don't feel like changing shoes), and keep posting studies.  I DO read them, I'm just not quick to buy into them anymore.



Look, Sad...I am not going to argue with you regarding scientific pursuit.  I will say that your original post was akin to old fogies screaming "ah them doctors....whadda they know...with they fancy dee-plomas and shiny tools."  

Lets just agree to be mortal enemies forever, and bad rep each other and shit on each others posts for as long as we both are on this board.  Witticisms and playing coy just wont work for us.  We need full scale degrading warfare!!!  Young, scientific whipper-snapper vs. Ole experienced wise-man.  

Now the only decision is:  Do we start our own thread? Or keep hijacking everyone elses?  I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 9, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Only cause I can't read



Statistically, more whores successfully evade police when wearing stilettos than any other kind of shoe.  A 10 year meta-study found that hookers wearing stilettos were able to climb back ally chain link fences twice as fast as their barefoot counterparts.


----------



## SAD (Jan 9, 2014)

joliver said:


> Look, Sad...I am not going to argue with you regarding scientific pursuit.  I will say that your original post was akin to old fogies screaming "ah them doctors....whadda they know...with they fancy dee-plomas and shiny tools."



Actually, yes, that is my viewpoint.  My GP tells me whole eggs are bad, squatting is the devil, and I need to be on 3 different meds to control my blood sugar.  Malpractice kills more people every year than illegal drugs, guns, breast cancer, AIDS, etc etc.

As for the rest of the post, no, we cannot do that.  I respect the cheekiness of the post and it's sneaky design to get me to either react as if you're serious OR back down (giving you the perceived "win") but I won't fall for it.

In the words of the immortal Shine....peace.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 9, 2014)

Scientific or not......you will find the majority of power lifters wearing chucks.  That has to say something. Although may change with the new reboks but I doubt it because most PL are broke dicks and wont spend 70 on some shoes when they can get chucks or knock off chucks for 40 or less.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 10, 2014)

SAD said:


> Actually, yes, that is my viewpoint.  My GP tells me whole eggs are bad, squatting is the devil, and I need to be on 3 different meds to control my blood sugar.  Malpractice kills more people every year than illegal drugs, guns, breast cancer, AIDS, etc etc.
> 
> As for the rest of the post, no, we cannot do that.  I respect the cheekiness of the post and it's sneaky design to get me to either react as if you're serious OR back down (giving you the perceived "win") but I won't fall for it.
> 
> In the words of the immortal Shine....peace.




So you are thinking about this not in terms of spreading ideas and information, but as a common "youtube" comment war between pubescent rivals that must have a winner and loser. Nobody wins in a battle of stupidity. That is why I made the cheeky post that is meant for laughs, and to de-escalate the situation between two people with opposing views.  But now that you have brought my thinly veiled attempt to walk away to light, why not fight it out?

Your GP is misinformed in the same way that you will tend to be...a victim of his own experience. 

Your statistic on medical malpractice deaths is completely meaningless. A fatal heat attack patient comes into the ER and is revived via open heart massage--from which he dies of a massive thoracic infection. It's malpractice--and it was preventable, but would that person otherwise be alive? Are completely healthy people being dragged off the street by hoods and being killed by  doctors? No. And only a fool would press to further that line of logic. Sick people are more likely to see doctors; sick people are more apt to die.  No coincidence there. Your statistic is just some bullshit that litigious trial lawyers would try to sell to the American people in support of their own personal jackpot justice fortune seeking efforts.  Can you find true malpractice?  Sure.  But the point is that your study you speak of is abusing the math to further an agenda.  

You have a physician--for which you apparently hold no respect for his opinion, discernment, or diagnostic skill. That is a personal problem.  But as far as squats being the "devil", he is akin to you in the respect that he allows his "person experience" to guide him to his erroneous conclusion.  Had he read any of the following studies, it STILL doubtful that he would change his mind.  You just cant teach some people.  

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11194098

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11390050

http://www.acsm.org/docs/current-comments/safetysquat.pdf

Researching is important, and having every piece of knowable information (whether it is correct or not requires discernment and knowledge of the source) is NEVER a bad idea.  You are wrong and only a fool would press on with this uphill battle against an opponent that really didn't want to argue the point to start with....now how is that for attitude?


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2014)

And you will find oly lifters doing reps with those powerlifters' weights, wearing oly shoes.  And then you'll find MJR squatting 700+ for reps in socks.  Dan Green squats in oly shoes.  Lillebridge squats in Adidas sambos.  Malinchev squats 1000+ in oly shoes.  It doesn't tell me anything that a bunch of people do one thing, because that's the way bandwagons work.

What tells me something is seeing the strongest squatters and pullers and benchers in the world, doing DIFFERENT things.  That makes me experiment and see where I'm strongest and what I feel the best in and what leaves me with the least pain in my fvcked up knees.


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2014)

joliver said:


> So you are thinking about this not in terms of spreading ideas and information, but as a common "youtube" comment war between pubescent rivals that must have a winner and loser. Nobody wins in a battle of stupidity. That is why I made the cheeky post that is meant for laughs, and to de-escalate the situation between two people with opposing views.  But now that you have brought my thinly veiled attempt to walk away to light, why not fight it out?
> 
> Your GP is misinformed in the same way that you will tend to be...a victim of his own experience.
> 
> ...





I'm not going to respond to you anymore.  I thought my last two posts were very much keeping the peace and agreeing to leave this at "agree to disagree".  You will awaken a beast if you continue to push this.  That is something you can't prepare for with studies.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 10, 2014)

SAD said:


> I'm not going to respond to you anymore.  I thought my last two posts were very much keeping the peace and agreeing to leave this at "agree to disagree".  You will awaken a beast if you continue to push this.  That is something you can't prepare for with studies.



Threats are ridiculous.  Bottom of the barrel, scorned woman-ass pathetic bull shit.  I am out for a few days.  I cant be civil about this...

I try to bring expert level powerlifting experience and expertise to the people on this board that want to become proficient at a sport I ****ing bleed for--and I get...."Don't unleash the beast...you cant fathom its power."  HORSE SHIT.  

Look at my original post.  

I originally bought chucks because Louie Simmons says "university tested and approved."  Then I post a study that PROVES YOUR POINT and says they are no better---just to make a funny joke, and you want to AWAKEN THE BEAST.  DICK WITH YOU AND YOUR BEAST.


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2014)

Lmao.  You're a joke.  

This is you, representing the powerlifting world?  This is you showing your "expert advice" and "expertise"?

If so, looks like I've moved to the wrong board.  Thought this board's members respected each other more, or so I was told by a close friend.  I went the civil route, and my reference to "awakening the beast" was referring to me dissecting your every post and playing your piddly semantics game, not anything physical.  How old are you?

I digress.  You do you, and I'll do me.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 10, 2014)

I just lift in my reebok pumps, push those biatches and BLAMO! Im a mach een! 

To each his/her own, if my pumps are out getting cleaned at the cleaners from blood and puke, then i simply wear my jellys or my bdsm boots, sometimes my crocks!


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 10, 2014)

A lot can be learned by this back and forth arguing. Good points made. I agree with the idea of trying different things and figuring out what works.   I've always used chucks but I lift barefoot also. I actually prefer barefoot but some gyms require shoes of some sort so it's best to have a pair. 

Sad is the way he is.  Hopefully both of you guys stick around.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 10, 2014)

u guys all stop that bickering ...who gives a fuk what shoes u wear..wear what ever u want just wash your balls after all them heavy squats u big ugly hairy sweaty powerlifters..eeeewwww


----------



## RISE (Jan 10, 2014)

I squat and Dead barefoot, cheapest way.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 10, 2014)

I have a pair of Fila I use. It is time for a new shoe. I may try the new Reebok as well.


----------



## Magical (Jan 10, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> Scientific or not......you will find the majority of power lifters wearing chucks.  That has to say something. Although may change with the new reboks but I doubt it because most PL are broke dicks and wont spend 70 on some shoes when they can get chucks or knock off chucks for 40 or less.



You gonna kill me Worm?


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 11, 2014)

I like the Otomix myself. Been usin them for years and they hold up very well with great ankle support.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 11, 2014)

I like to deadlift in chucks or barefoot. Is it harder on the body to deadlift barefoot? I feel stronger and more stable that way.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 11, 2014)

I am all about my chuck T's there cheap even if you get the most custom pair you can get here less then those new rebox I am not saying I wont get a pair just for the love of the sport :O


----------



## j2048b (Jan 11, 2014)

So when do these damn reeboks come out? I thought january 1, but havent seen any hightop ones at all?


----------



## Magical (Jan 16, 2014)

J's on ma feet


----------



## JOMO (Jan 16, 2014)

J20 said:


> So when do these damn reeboks come out? I thought january 1, but havent seen any hightop ones at all?



New info posted today on the shoes!


----------



## j2048b (Jan 16, 2014)

JOMO said:


> New info posted today on the shoes!



NICE! Thanks jomo! Appreciate it! I want mine in hawt pank!


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 16, 2014)

My favorite lifting shoe to date isn't a shoe at all, just bare socks.
I used to use an old beat up pair of skater shoes but quickly fell in love with lifting sock-footed after just one try.

So much more stability.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 16, 2014)

JOMO said:


> New info posted today on the shoes!



Thanks for the update Brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2014)

ill say it again wrestling shoes are the best...also it lets all the gym fags know if u fuk with me I can slam u on your're stupid head


----------



## SAD (Jan 17, 2014)

Wrestling shoes aren't flat enough and don't have a large enough footprint for me.

If I had my oly shoe on one foot and a wrestling shoe on the other, and I walked through paint, you'd see just how big a difference there is.


----------



## conan (Jan 17, 2014)

JOMO said:


> New info posted today on the shoes!



I was on board until I saw crossfit littered across the whole shoe.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 17, 2014)

conan said:


> I was on board until I saw crossfit littered across the whole shoe.



They could write "Homo" across the shoe, and if it was a great shoe, for a reasonable price, that let me lift heavier...I'd wear them.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 17, 2014)

conan said:


> I was on board until I saw crossfit littered across the whole shoe.



Only way to market to the masses! Designed and built by powerlifters tho for powerlifters!


----------



## SAD (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, I can't stand that they put Crossfit on it and named it Lite, but I agree that if they are good lifting shoes, I'll wear em.

I absolutely will be taking a black magic marker to it though, or if it's threaded in I'll cut it out.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 18, 2014)

Cross fit sells. No one has heard of power lifting.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2014)

Asics wrestling shoes here. Same ones I wore at uni (no, not the same pair you ignorant troglodyte...  )


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 18, 2014)

Chucks all day.   I can't believe an actual argument broke out over shoes lol.  Stick around SAD it's still a good board.  Just a few douchenozzles here you have to take what they say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Milo (Jan 19, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Chucks all day.  * I can't believe an actual argument broke out over shoes lol.*  Stick around SAD it's still a good board.  Just a few douchenozzles here you have to take what they say with a grain of salt.



Lol. 
I was thinking about getiing some all black Chucks for lifting. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm looking forward to trying the new reebok shoe in february.  I love my chucks but pulling in them is a clear disadvantage because of the height of the sole. I do like the stability they provide. Pulling in socks just isn't for me. Haven't tried wresting shoes like bundy wears. But a lot of powerlifters pull in them.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 19, 2014)

I honestly feel like as long as you're wearing flat bottomed shoes for pulling or squatting you're fine.  I'll stick to my chucks though.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'm looking forward to trying the new reebok shoe in february.  I love my chucks but pulling in them is a clear disadvantage because of the height of the sole. I do like the stability they provide. Pulling in socks just isn't for me. Haven't tried wresting shoes like bundy wears. But a lot of powerlifters pull in them.



Deadlifting slippers are great just make sure they are the ones with a rubber sole.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 19, 2014)

By the way if you are conventional and in a suit them slippers help a ton getting to the bar.


----------



## Milo (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice! They look like ninja shoes.


----------



## SAD (Jan 20, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> Chucks all day.   I can't believe an actual argument broke out over shoes lol.  Stick around SAD it's still a good board.  Just a few douchenozzles here you have to take what they say with a grain of salt.



Not going anywhere, boss.  Personality conflicts happen.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Deadlifting slippers are great just make sure they are the ones with a rubber sole.
> 
> ;
> ;
> ...



I want these for around the house lol


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> By the way if you are conventional and in a suit them slippers help a ton getting to the bar.


Thanks for the link SFG. I just ordered a pair. For $11.50, why the hell not give 'em a whirl. It's one step closer to my dream of spending all my waking hours in slippers. It will be pretty badass to just roll into the gym with slippers on and start pullin'.


----------



## arondogg (Jan 21, 2014)

nike romaleos are good


----------



## SAD (Jan 21, 2014)

arondogg said:


> nike romaleos are good



Way too tall in my opinion.  It's a .75" drop if I remember correctly, which is the TOP end of what a powerlifter would want to wear, but the total height is like 1.5" which is absurd.  If I wanted to lift in Lugz or high heels, I could do it for less than $150+.


----------



## Mammot (Jan 21, 2014)

I know it it goes against the norm, But I am at my best in my combat boots. the strong arch and heel, helps me out alot.


----------



## j2048b (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone buy these reeboks yet? I got the email yeaterday or so, but strapped so i have to wait!


----------



## Dtownry (Jan 29, 2014)

Assassin32 said:


> I just googled Vibrams.......say it ain't so Dtown! I'd rather get my feet sawed off by a crazy midget than wear those mother****ers. I'm still not sure if those things are real or a joke.



LOL dude I am telling you they will change your life.  Besides I don't care what people think plus I save washing socks


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 29, 2014)

Vibrams......thats just a manly name for toe socks.......faggots.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 29, 2014)

Shoes are available guys!


----------



## yeti (Nov 28, 2021)

I like the New Balance Minimus. 
http://www.newbalance.com/Minimus-20v3-Cross-Training/MX20-V3,default,pd.html

Yeah yeah "cross training", but still a good shoe. 
I have a pair of the Sabo's as well: http://www.maxbarbell.com/products/sabo-gym-weightlifting-shoes-black
Good shoes both.


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 28, 2021)

yeti said:


> I like the New Balance Minimus.
> http://www.newbalance.com/Minimus-20v3-Cross-Training/MX20-V3,default,pd.html
> 
> Yeah yeah "cross training", but still a good shoe.
> ...


Nice 8yr bump 


Barefoot for me


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Nice 8yr bump
> 
> 
> Barefoot for me



Hey, shoes may have come along way in eight years! Of course barefoot is always a classic. I can't do barefoot because my feet are flat and the pronate.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2021)

I gotta buy new wrestling shoes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Nice 8yr bump
> 
> 
> Barefoot for me


nobody wants to see your feet at the gym lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 28, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> nobody wants to see your feet at the gym lol


I usually train at home, but on the rare occasion I go to a commercial gym, the shoes come off for squats, deads, cleans, Ohp etc


----------



## Perrin Aybara (Nov 28, 2021)

Chucks for low bar squats, conventional deadlift, and just general lifting. Sabo deadlift shoes for sumo deadlift. Raised heel shoes for high bar squat, front squat, and bench.


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 28, 2021)

Adidas Powerlift 2s for squats, Sabos for deadlifts and OHP.


----------



## CJ (Nov 28, 2021)

Adipowers for squatting, Nanos for general workout.


----------



## Ryu (Nov 30, 2021)

Chucks or Metcons depending on the workout.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 30, 2021)

A good pair of beat up old school vans. 
And barefoot for squats and deadlifts

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steeeve (Nov 30, 2021)

I see were reviving 2014 threads again. For lowbar squats its adipower 4.0s (.5 inch heel), for highbar or SSB its Reebok Legacies (1.5 inch heel) and for everything else its Reebok Power Lite Mids which Ill link below as being the best flat soled shoe on the market. Theyre on sale for $65 right now https://www.reebok.com/us/reebok-power-lite-mid-men-s-training-shoes/G55580.html


----------

